# Wesley VS. S23 (sarm)



## GYMnTONIC (Jun 6, 2019)

What's up everyone.  I reached  out to BTP Creations (www.btpcreations.com) and requested to do a Log  on the Sarm S23.  Reason being, it is one of the best Sarms in my  opinion and it is also one of the least known about and/or reviewed Sarm  out there.   There's not a ton of info on it anywhere. The thing I hear  alot with Bodybuilders or Gym Rats is that "Sarms are useless".  Which  of course is a completely dumb statement.  Not everything is Anadrol.   To be quite honest, the majority of my PT and Supp clients actually are  natural or seeking low dose HRT or Sarms, etc.  (also worthy of mention  are Ostarine and LGD)


*S23 (defined)-*
*S23*_ is  an orally bioavailable, nonsteroidal selective androgen receptor  modulator (SARM) that has been proven to increase lean muscle and bone  tissue while being tissue selective (unlike traditional steroids)._
_Studies  and user reports suggest that S23 is the closest SARM to steroids, with  a few key differences, such as decreased prostate size. Other user  reports suggest that S23 is a much more powerful version of S4 Andarine)  and the benefits of this SARM falls in the category of hardening muscle  and creating a grainier aesthetic look._





I  am not affiliated with BTP Creations and they did not pay me to review  this product.  I did receive my product free of charge.   I will leave a  fair and unbiased review including any benefits, and side effects,  based on the following criteria below:


*Strength*
* Muscle Hardness
 Size
 Endurance
 Cardio Function
 Vascularity
 Aggression
 Anger
 Depression
 Overall Mood
 Acne
 Oily Skin
 Changes in mood/temperment
 Agression in the Gym*
*How this effects Sex*
* Sex Drive
 Any sexually related issues
 Nightmares
 Night Sweats
 Any conversion to gyno/pre-gyno
 liver or kidney issues if they present themselves
 Hair thinning
 Hair Darkening
 Hair growth*




I  will also be noting various other experiences while on.  I am currently  on 100% legal prescribed HRT and have been for many years on and off.   I have a script for 100mgs of Cyp every 4th day.  I am currently around  210lbs BF.  I will be using 45mgs of S23 daily broken into 1-3 dosages.  I have not decided yet but will comment as we go along.  30mgs per day  is a pretty standard dosage, so 45mgs will be considered high.
*The main 3 benefits discussed with S23 are:*
*1) Lean Muscle Gains*
*2) Strength Gains*
*3) Bodyfat loss*




I  will be increasing  Cals at least 500 cals per day. I do have some  other products (not anabolics) that are OTC that I will be using along  side this run and I will post some photos and description of those as we  go along.


I will do my  best to update this log every few days.  I may throw in some workout  routines I did that day or some videos, just like some of my other logs  if you have ever seen those.  If you have questions or even product  questions please let me know and I will do my best to respond.



Thanks everyone for following along!





https://btpcreations.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/cropped-fullsizeoutput_18-1-2.jpeg
 " data-medium-file="https://i1.wp.com/btpcreations.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/cropped-fullsizeoutput_18-1-2.jpeg?fit=300%2C289&ssl=1" data-large-file="https://i1.wp.com/btpcreations.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/cropped-fullsizeoutput_18-1-2.jpeg?fit=980%2C945&ssl=1" data-lazy-loaded="1" class="fr-fic fr-dii fr-draggable" width="1448" height="1395"> 

https://btpcreations.com/product/s23-sarm/

Discount code is "SAVE10" in the event you wish to purchase your own.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jun 7, 2019)

*Update Day 2*


So  yesterday I went and trained after taking 2 capsules. I was super super  sore from my previous workout, I probably should have rested, but  instead I went in and did some very light sets of Incline Bench Press  varying my grip up on each set and resting in between sets maybe 90  seconds.


*Incline Bench Press*
135x10
135x20
135x20
225x10
225x10
225x10
135 to failure?  40 or 50 reps.. I lost count.


*WesleyInman Trap routine* (did the complete routine as seen in video)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM1onefXf3g



So  anyways, I did notice I had a light headache right before I got to the  gym and that was about an hour after I took my 2nd dosage.  I did 3  doses yesterday.


I can't  attribute that headache to the S23 yet.  But I will watch to see if this  spikes my BP.  If anything I am willing to bet its my Nootropic aka  Alpha Mood, or maybe even the combo of the Alpha and the S23?  Let's see  what happens.


Also I  forgot to mention. I do use a prescribed BP med.  Propanolol.  Also I  use a Nootropic (Alpha Mind)with a stimulant as well as drink coffee


I use LIV52 daily, Nexium and Veda Gest for Digestion (I am logging that now too)
https://www.anabolex.org/forum/logs...-journals/2372-wesley-vs-veda-gest-by-ma-labs

Here  is a little bit of my Stash if you wanna take a look...Please no  questions on any of the RC.  If you need those items (exem, Tada or FL  Modafinil) you can use my code "WES15" at checkout for 15% off at www.maresearchchems.com


Anyways I am going to take 2 caps of S23 today at once and see how I feel after that (BP, or other)


I'm still sore a bit today but will hit the gym again.  Might do some light leg work, not sure.


But  reason I am hitting gym even when I am sore, is because my time is  limited. I may miss the entire weekend.  At my age with work and kids,  this is what I have to do sadly, even though it is not optimal IMO.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 8, 2019)

They have some interesting products.  How did you find out about this company, wesley?


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jun 8, 2019)

TripleOvertime said:


> They have some interesting products.  How did you find out about this company, wesley?



Hey man how are you.  I found them on Instagram initially.  Then I tried a few of their items and liked all that I have tried so far.  Hope all is well man, nice to see you here!

*Update Saturday June 8*


I took 30mgs of s23 and had a huge meal around noon time yesterday.  Hit the gym about 1 hour exactly later.

I  wanted to just stay in the Squat rack and hit some very light weight,  super deep and nice slow and controlled.  Not sure everyone here knows  but I tore my quad 100% off the bone 3 years ago, squatting. Was in PT  for a year and it has healed but is not 100% rom.  My strength on  deadlift is back to about 90%. I hit 500 x 10 reps last week with ease.   But my squat is not even close to back.  I have been doing 315 at most,  and I am scared to go any heavier.  My max squat ever weighing 220lbs  was around 785lbs.


Here is  right after I tore it off the bone and the picture after the surgery  too.  They did 4 vertical holes through the kneecap.  The bone was so  strong that the drillbit broke off and I still have a bit in my kneecap.  Otherwise they took Kevlar aka bulletproof material and tied that to  the heads of the quads.  Pulled the quad back into place and then ran  the kevlar through the kneecap and sewed it in below the kneecaps.   Supposedly it is far stronger then it could ever be naturally now.













Feel free to check out some of my old Squat footage in *Wesley VS squat police*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9vJKA_h7m0


Ok so workout wise here is what I did:

*Squat*
135x10
135x10
135x20
225x10
225x10
225x10
225x20
*
Donkey Calf Raises*
200x10
300x10
400(rack)x10


What  I will say is I 100% felt the s23.  My CNS felt awesome on the weights  today. I felt very sturdy and all muscles were firing very firm, if that  makes sense.  Aka my stability muscles all felt in overdrive.  I felt a  tiny bit of aggression.  I did not notice any spike in blood pressure,  but also oddly, my endurance was off the chart. I mean even sets of 20 I  was not out of breathe, etc.  I def noticed the increased abilities in  this workout even though it was low.

So far so good. I will be taking S23 on off days too, just FYI. Will try and do 15mgs 3x per day on off days.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jun 11, 2019)

*Update Tuesday 6/11*


Still  been running the product as stated.  3x per day on off days and 2 caps  preworkout on workout days and 1 in the am on workout days.

So  far still good.  Just still noticed on my last few workouts the same  thing I mentioned about my CNS feeling more stable on workout days.  The  other compound I noticed this same thing on in the past was Trest.  I  just feel way better during the workout and weights go up nice and  smooth.

Definitely finding this product helps motivate me get into the gym..

Still soon to really notice anything else but will keep you guys updated again shortly.


----------



## REHH (Jun 11, 2019)

That torn quad looks bad


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jun 14, 2019)

REHH said:


> That torn quad looks bad



Yeah man it was awful tbh.  Recovery, PT, all of it 

*Update 6/14*

Hit some shoulders yesterday.  Little bit of traps too on a different machine.
Won't list the workout today but a few things I noticed today:

Looking  at my reflection doing the Seated Dumbells, I swear I have more  separation in my biceps and triceps already.  I def visibly can notice I  look a bit grainer or harder from using the S23.  So this was cool to  see.  I do feel a little bigger to be honest, I always can notice in how  my shirts fit, and they def feel a tiny big tighter for fact.  I also  am noticing that I am retaining some water in my face...

My diet hasn't been too clean, nor too bad, but I am thinking this is from the S23.

I  also am shaving every single day which I hate.  But I def have more  facial hair trying to come in and it's super dark too. Annoying but it  very commonly happens to me with orals or anabolics.

Workout have  been awesome on S23.  I have been taking this new nootropic I have  called HAPPY BEE- 1 hour prior. And the S23 1-2 hours prior.

Works super well.  Another thing about this S23, I am super motivated to train on it.







Just for kicks and giggles my daughter and I dug out some of my old Strongman/Bodybuilding stuff..  WSM + Staff I.D's.
  I worked for Worlds Strongest Man, Americas Strongest Man and Europa  from I believe 2007-2013.  Madison used to come with me on the floor  before and after WSM contests.  She loved every minute of it.   We used  to get VIP seats for my family and friends.
 My favorite shows  were prob Madison Square Garden 2011?  Mohegan Sun 2010 when Poundstone  beat Pudzianowski.  And 2009 when my brother in Law Paul bet  Pudzianowski $5 bucks that Terry Hollands would beat him in the Yoke.   Mariusz lost and had to borrow $5 bucks from someone to pay him LMAO.

Back at the gym today and probably again Sunday.  Will report anything new shortly.

Wondering if I should try the entire 45mgs PWO.  Thinking I may even do it today.  Why not?


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jun 21, 2019)

*Update 6/21/2019*

Still running the S23 at 45mgs.  Still been doing the 2 caps PWO and 1 cap in early am.

So  far no real different changes to be honest.  I have noticed 2 small  things that I am unsure of.  My quad where my tear was has been SUPER  dry and tight.  My ROM is worse then normal.  And I feel dehydrated.  My  eyes feel dry and are bloodshot in the am.  Almost like I am seeing  signs of dehydration.  Now I do not know if this is allergies, or if  this is relative to S23.  I can't tell for sure because to be honest,  the eyes, it feels how allergies would.  But the fact my previously torn  quad is feeling deyhdrated stumps me.  It is only ever acting like this  when I am super dehydrated.

Now s23 is known to remove water  from the muscle and body, so maybe is this from the S23?  If it is, it's  not a deal breaker, but I am trying to get all the data I can on this  product so I will continue to keep an eye out.

Workout Today
*Biceps and Back*

Hit  some Seated Rows, Straight Bar Curls for reps of 20. I did some  pulldowns.  I did some EZ Bar curls.  I was staying a bit ligher rather  then go heavier.

i did some WesleyInman Curls, which is my own  creation, here is a video from 3 years old that I have to show you what  these are.  Fast forward to 1:20 to see the actual exericise:

Will report back more info on the S23 this weekend.

Another  thing to mention, which I already did. I am shaving like daily and the  hair on my face is coming in WAY thicker and WAY darker.  My facial hair  is never this dark.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Bn3_GAZwtw


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jun 24, 2019)

*Update 6/24*

Been several more days and the drying in my eyes is worse as is the  dryness in the muscles in my repaired quad. To the point where it's  beyond uncomfortable. So at this point what I am going to do, is pull  the S23 for a few days, maybe even a week. See if these issues subside.  If they don't and the dryness and eye irritation continues I will need  to see an allergist bc it's the worst I have ever had and my eyes feel  very itchy all the time. If it goes away, I will re-introduce the s23  and then see if these same symptoms return.

In the meantime I will be still training as usual.

Also for now, if I had to compare this to any compound that comes to  mind...I would probably say it feels an awful lot like high dose  Epistane did, except high dose Epistane gave me irritability and  aggression. This did not yet. So I will be back to report in a few days


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jul 2, 2019)

*Update 7/2/2019*


Ok so I took off about 5  days.  It took me a day or two to get out of my system.  I noticed  within 48 hours my eyes were way less itchy and bloodshot.  My leg was  so hard and achey for a good 48 hours after discontinuation.  Then it  all resolved.  I re-dosed and I immediately the same day started feeling  the itchiness coming back.  So I hate to report this, but this is 100%  this compound causing these issues for me.  And honestly I have always  heard people complain about Vision issues w certain sarms, especially S4  but there really is not enough feedback on S23. I have to admit my  dosaging is super high. I see many people dose even 10mgs, so 45mgs is  def up there.  Something to consider.
*
What I will say is this and it is important. *  Never have I taken a compound that made me feel so dehydrated and hard  and grainy feeling so quick as this.  Not superdrol. Not winstrol, not  var, not epiandro, not randro.  Not Masteron.  NOTHING.  So with that  being said I do believe this may be vital.  This might possibly be one  of the very best body recomp products that exists.  If you ran this just  before competing I cannot think of any compound that has dried me out  like this.  *Bodybuilding might be sitting on a gold mine in this compound and not know it.

*So  anyways, what I meant to say is I am pulling the log.  You see the eyes  sucks but I could lower the dose and see if it subsides, EXCEPT...the  stiffness in my leg.  After not being able to walk for 3 months, a huge  surgery and PT for 3x a week for a year.  I'm not taking chances.  My  quad was so tight and hard and I refuse to be stupid enough to possibly  damage it again after all I have been through.  So huge apology, except I  did run this long enough to give my review and I genuinely believe it  to be accurate.  Thanks to everyone for following along:



*Strength  - Def saw strength improvements similar to say Anavar*
* Muscle Hardness- Extreme hardening of muscles.  Greater then any other compound I have ever used, and I have used them all...
 Size- Over 3 weeks I def saw small lean gains.  My clothes fit tighter.  Again think a DHT compound, that is what the gains felt like.
 Endurance- Shockingly that is one thing I did see.  Great endurance on this, especially when used PWO.  Why? I am unsure.
 Cardio Function- LIke I said above, endurance and cardio were improved using this PWO.
 Vascularity- Yes, increased vascularity for sure.  Noticeable within 1-2 weeks.
 Aggression- None
 Anger- None
 Depression- None
 Overall Mood- Slightly improved, but more so I think because I was motivated to workout more and I also had better workouts.
 Acne- I did notice one or two pimples pop up, which for me is rare, but who knows , might be coincidence
 Oily Skin- Scalp seemed a bit oily on it
 Changes in mood/temperment- Not really any changes except like I said, more motivated
 Agression in the Gym- Wouldn't say Aggression, but def Improved workouts*
*How this effects Sex- Didn't notice much difference but also did not use it immediately prior just to test out*
* Sex Drive- Really unchanged
 Any sexually related issues- Did not notice
 Nightmares- Did not notice
 Night Sweats- None
 Any conversion to gyno/pre-gyno- Def won't this is very very dry compound, not wet.
 liver or kidney issues if they present themselves- I did not see any liver/kidney symptoms but I do think at 45mgs this is going to be pretty toxic
 Hair thinning- I didn't lose any hair but I do think this might cause some hair thinning due to the extreme deyhdration alone
 Hair Darkening- Def 100%.  Hair on my head and face was way darker
 Hair growth- Facial hair grew in super fast.  Way faster then normal.*


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 23, 2019)

Thanks for the update! Be safe!


----------

